# Loco-Bau-Preis



## Misao

Hallo noch mal!

Dieser Vetrag mach mich noch verrückt 

Also, kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was "Loco-Bau-Preis" hier bedeutet/zu übersetzen ist?
Und, wer soll den die Selbkosten ersetzen? Die Firma oder der Kunde??

6. Stehzeiten und Leistungen der LKW bei der Abladestelle, welche eine halbe Stunde je Fahrzeugeinheit überschreiten, sind die Firma XXXX vom Kunden (auch im Fall eines Loco-Bau-Preises) mit den Selbstkosten zu ersetzen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Misao 

Spontan vermute ich, dass dies "Low Cost" heißen müsste. Ich kann im Moment aber keine Belege dafür finden.

PS: Bist Du sicher, dass dort "sind *die* Firma" steht? Wenn es hieße, "sind *der* Firma xxx vom Kunden zu ersetzen", dann wäre es klar und erschiene mir logisch: Der Kunde müsste der Firma die Kosten für Stehzeiten und Leistungen der LKW ersetzen, auch wenn der Vertrag auf "Low Cost" lautet.


----------



## Misao

Das habe ich auch gedacht...aber was macht dieser "Bau" inzwischen???

En serio, este texto es... horrible no, lo siguiente!


----------



## Sowka

Ich denke, das ist ein "Low-Cost Baupreis", also ein Baupreis, der auf der Basis von niedrigen Kosten für die einzelnen Leistungen berechnet wurde. Aber das ist jetzt nur mein Gedanke dazu.


----------



## Sowka

Gerade habe ich in einer anderen Diskussion gesehen, dass dieses "Loco" dem Begriff "Franko" gegenübergestellt wird. Dann stimmt meine oben geäußerte Vermutung sicherlich nicht.


----------



## ErOtto

Scheinbar ist Loco mit Ex-Works gleich zu stellen... leider sind meine Polnischkenntnisse gleich Null... oder weniger


----------



## Misao

Super Danke für die Hilfe! Ja, Loco-Bau-Preis hat mit Ex-Works zu tun. Ich habe die Englisch-Spanisch übersetzung gefunden!


----------

